# On Screen Keyboard Won't Work+Fix?



## tomssf123 (Jan 29, 2022)

Hi,  I opened the OnScreen Keyboard but it will not do anything when i type in a url etc. What could be wrong? Thanks


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 29, 2022)

I would say more info is needed. On which device for starters?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 29, 2022)

How are you “typing” it in? Is it unresponsive from your mouse clicks or is it not emulating the keys thst you click on the keyboard? And are you using Windows or something else?

If the top line of the onscreen keyboard is blue, you can’t use the regular keyboard, as it’s been locked out, so to speak, by the onscreen one. You have to use the mouse to enter keystrokes on the OSK. Or your fingers or a stylus if you have a touchscreen.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 29, 2022)

make sure your cursor is set into a text box or a field.


----------



## tomssf123 (Jan 29, 2022)

ok I am using a dell optiplex 790 refurbished pc with windows 10.
The OS keyboard keeps appearing at start up so I typed in a url address but after clicking on enter, Nothing happens?

how do you set the cursor to text, the regular keyboard works ok too?
Its not locking out my regular keyboard as that is what i am typing on now.


----------



## tomssf123 (Jan 31, 2022)

Never mInd Guys Its working now, don't ask me how for i am lost. Maybe after one of doing one of the replies it worked after restarting the pc, cause that's all i think i did, Thank You Guys


----------



## Devi (Jan 31, 2022)

Restarting is always a good step when things get glitchy on a PC.


----------



## tomssf123 (Jan 31, 2022)

Devi:  You got that right, I always seem to forget to restart!!!


----------

